# Big cat fish time is here.



## shadslinger

Okay 2cool cat fishermen, now is the time to catch a big blue cat. 
Let's have an online big cat contest.
Only one category, the biggest cat fish caught on a rod and reel and released alive.
You can use a fishing rod only, so as to protect the live release of the fish entered.
Starting now, 2-13-2011, until the last week of April, 4-30-2011.

How to enter;

Post a "*Contest*" fishing report in the "Catfish Lounge" with a picture of you holding the fish, and another of the scale showing the weight of the fish. A taped measure of the fish's length and girth must be part of the report, along with it's live release being attested to by the boat members who there when it was caught.

On April 30th the winner will be announced here at the Catfish Lounge and the contest is for 1st place, winner take all.
The prize is* bragging rights for 1 year on the Catfish Lounge*,...

And, a hamburger basket at Indian Hills Marina!
(paid for by http://lakelivingstonguides.com ).

Judges are,..... uh...., Sunbeam, Gator Gar, and Fishingsolider, the decision regarding the winner must be unanimous by all 3 of the judges,.... is this Deja Vu all over again?. 
If these judges decline, then the judges are someone else.


----------



## texasGG

Let the games begin my friend... *S* Just got back from catching some HUGE gizzard shad so I'm ready...


----------



## Danny O

I caught and released this big boy earlier today on a rod and reel. He was sitting at the bottom of Lake Geneva near the river (just off Cape Royale). It's 9 feet long and 646 pounds. I think it is a world record. Do we really need to wait until April 30th to declare the winner?

I couldn't measure the girth, so am I disqualified?


----------



## shadslinger

Yes Danny O, you are definitely disqualified.


----------



## shadslinger

Alright teaxsGG let us see those big blues. 
Got shad?


----------



## mustangpfaff

Im game! I have been waiting almost a year for my boat and now I can say Im ready. 22 ft of fishing machine. Sorry...got a little excited. I went up kickapoo today with the kidos and didnt have any luck. I was telling them that crappie dont like me. I always manage to catch everything but...Oh well. I am looking forward to some nice cats this year. Maybe running into a few of you guys along the way.


----------



## Jeff G

Great contest and rules SS . Looks like those that want to participate need to keep a tape measure , camera, and a good digital scale that will weigh a heavy fish in their boat .


----------



## slippindrag

I'm in. alright Garry, how much for some of them gizzard shad?


----------



## texasGG

Big gizzard shad are hard to come by but we made a bait run yesterday and came across some really big gizzard shad, several were over a pound. They are deep I have my grandsons (three year old and a four year old) this week but if the weather cooperates I might have to give them boys a boat ride and fish a little while I'm at it. See you all on the water.


----------



## Sunbeam

I am honored to be a judge. 
Better to be a judge than a contestant. If my Filipino found out I released a fish with a head small enough to fit her 5 gallon curry pot it would get a lot cooler around here.


----------



## shadslinger

Alright sounds like it's on. I hope Fishingsolider and Gator Gar can help as judges, but sunbeam alone will certainly do.
Lee is on his way over so we can do stage 2 of the Mighty Red-Finj makeover.
Stage 1 was a new steering system we put a Teleflex nfb 4.2 and it went on with little problems.
Yesterday I was installing new air and bilge pumps when a hose fell through the hull, so today we cut a view hole that can be covered with a cap and sealant to work the old one out and new one in.
Then I am going fishing!


----------



## texasGG

If the weather report holds up like it says it is. I will be on the lake Thursday with my Dad and grandsons. I will probably put in at Beacon Bay. Sunbeam you intrested in making a long day out on the boat with a couple of rug rats under your feet? Loy why don't you and Lee meet us out on the water sometimes Thursday and we can compare notes...fish?


----------



## shadslinger

Sounds good Gary, we are taking the boat out now for a test run and a little fishing.


----------



## Sunbeam

Garry, I promised BBjim I would take him in the morning. We are going to the west side in the Ash Flats area. I'll PM you my cell number. Give me a call when you are on the water. We will not get too early a start since I have my teen rug rats to get to school first. Nothing but tilapia, shad and perch for bait. All frozen so might be a little slow.


----------



## RAYSOR

Now if I have a trip booked with SS, and we catch the big one Loy are you going to treat Reid and me both with Double cheesburgers, lol


----------



## Mattsfishin

I get my boat runnin this week I might have to try for some cats instead of chasin the whites. This might be fun.

Matt


----------



## Dgeddings

can I compete being in Oklahoma? some things here do get bigger 

I live 30 minutes away from one of the best blue cat lakes in the country imo


----------



## NOFNSUZIES

Dgeddings said:


> can I compete being in Oklahoma? some things here do get bigger
> 
> I live 30 minutes away from one of the best blue cat lakes in the country imo


If you are an OU fan.......NO!


----------



## Dgeddings

I don't watch college sports but the wife's mom graduated from OSU, wife from NSU and I don't have a degree, I am a Texans fan though 
went to the week 17 game with jax @ hou this past season was my first game in 2 seasons


----------



## shadslinger

So sorry, Texas 2coolers for this one only.


----------



## Sunbeam

Here come the judge! 
Dee, if you catch a big one go ahead and enter it. You won't have bragging rights here in Texas but a OKIE fish bigger than ours will be even better to crow about. 
Hook'em Horns. Beat OU.

BTW.... what is the name of the Okie SECOND best catfish lake in the country.


----------



## shadslinger

The judge has spoken!


----------



## great white fisherman

Count me in, just got to go now


----------



## tufffish

BOOMER SOONER. there are some sooner fans in texas.


----------



## RodBender54

Sounds great SS. I'm almost ready to go so you boy's catch what you can before I get out there. I'll play catch up. Here....... Kitty Kitty!


----------



## shadslinger

Rodbender, I went today and struck out looking, with no bites, well just one about 5 pounds that I kept for dinner.
it was really foggy at first with no wind and much later a breeze did pick, but the fishing was slow.
I hope to see some real good cat fish posted up soon by 2coolers.


----------



## RodBender54

The weather is finally shaping up. Thanks for the report and keep them coming.


----------



## Sunbeam

BBjim and I spent the morning about 6 miles northwest of SS and had the same luck. High pressure maybe??? Great day. Good GPS practice early in the fog and then sun screen later. Water was 42 at daylight and 51.9 but 1 PM.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman

I may not get out to fish as much as I'd like this spring, so I'm hoping you guys put a lot of big fish on the board! Just for no other reason that to give me something to droll over at work.


----------



## Sunbeam

BTW dgeddings, do you want us to send the remnants of you OSU basketball team home. We could drop them off in the parking lot at Eskimo Joes. LOL

Now you have a good reason to out fish us smart a88 Texas boys. Tight lines.


----------



## shadslinger

Oh, this could get ugly , Sooner and UT fans, the manics of the sports world, lol!
I took my friend, Zach, out yesterday and we caught 2, one about 4 pounds(a channel cat fish) and one in the teens, a fat blue cat fish.


----------



## Sunbeam

SS, do you think we could be fishing too deep? Did you note that John3:16 caught a lot of box fish on floaters the other night? 
A floater to me means very shallow. Just a thought. Hope to try them again a daylight.


----------



## shadslinger

I do think the warm weather has them up in shallow water, going to give it a go tomorrow as well.


----------



## texasGG

I'm gonna be on the water early tomorrow and will be out all day long. Give me a holler if you see me on the water.. Easy to see us in the "Reel *******'s" boat. Not sure yet if we will be putting in at 190 or at Beacon Bay...


----------



## texasGG

We are fixing to pull out of here. Decided to put the boat in at the 190 bridge so see you all on the water.


----------



## fishinganimal

Go get em today boys and girls. Lokking forward to the pics. This thread could be LLLOOOOONNNNGGGGG. LOL


----------



## shadslinger

I'm waiting on texasGG to post up his catch today because I know and Jason caught some nice cats.
The Mighty Red-Fin has a couple entry's today, but since we did not follow the rules completely, they will have to be unofficial.
1 was 33.5" long and 21" in girth, and 1 was 32.5" long and 23" in girth. Caught by Bill and Daniel.


----------



## Sunbeam

This was one of the nicest days I've seen since that big booming voice said, "Let there be light."


----------



## conk

Not sure what it weighed, or how long it was, but my son caught this one last week.


----------



## texasGG

We don't have much of a report. We started early and were socked in by fog until almost noon. Last picture is just a little before noon and the sky was clear but as you can see the lake was still fogged in. Absolutley No wind. We caught a few fish early, the biggest 13 pounds 9 ounces, we released. Had one larger fish get off about 20 feet from the boat but not much larger, less than 20 lbs. We had good bait. Check out the size of some of the gizzard shad we had caught. Lake was flat calm until after 4:00pm and after the fog burned off so did the bite... ended the day with 9 blues. Didn't find the ones we were after but we will be back...


----------



## shadslinger

Conk, maybe the judge will rule on that big blue your boy caught looks like over 20 pounds to me.
texasGG, that's a fine blue, and it was a strange day with the heavy fog, but turned out to be a good day on the water.
next time you come I hope it's not so foggy so we can meet up. I was afraid to go anywhere I didn't have a waypoint for.


----------



## conk

> Conk, maybe the judge will rule on that big blue your boy caught looks like over 20 pounds to me.


We estimated him to be between 35 and 40 lbs. We caught a 17 lber the day before (when we had our scale), and this one would swallow that one. My son is 4'10'' for reference.


----------



## shadslinger

Conk I went back and looked at again and had the same initial impression, "That's a hog!", and I think you are right about it weighing much more than twenty pounds(I was being whoa conservative). 
Sounds like the judge need to rule on this one.
I think he has the lead myself. 
As the pirates in the Dead Man's Treasure, or whatever it was called, "Arrrgh, they more like guidelines than rules, lol!


----------



## Sunbeam

Here come da Judge.
So far the only fish I have seen that comes close to meeting the contest criteria is the 13.9 cat TexasGG weighed and photo'ed on Sat. 2/19/11. I must assume it was released. I am sure it will be eclipsed in a week or so.

That cat the boy is holding is a nice fish It would be a personal best for 60% of the fishermen on the Lounge. I wish we had a weight and a few more details to make it an official entry.

The boys fish for sure leads in the "other" class.

Remember, a photo of the fresh caught fish, a photo of it on a readable scale and some proof that it was a CPR.


----------



## conk

Yea, we didn't see this thread until we got back. This is a cool idea BTW. We'll remember the scales next time.

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## RodBender54

Nice fish GG. You got the right bait for sure. It looks like you really needed that wind. You still ended up with a nice mess of fish. Nice set up on your boat by the way, I like the looks of that. Good catch you got there SS, nice mess of fish. Better days are coming.....


----------



## shadslinger

I had to go past Lufkin and the Academy Store had some kind of mojo working, my truck just went right in the parking lot.
So I bought a 50lb digital scale to take tomorrow when Bigfost goes big cat hunting with me. 
He is the one who taught me to surf fish, effectively. I had been trying for years with nothing to show, the first time I went and meet him he was reeling in his 14th bull red of the morning and had already fought a 6' bull shark to the sand.
We caught 12 or more bull reds that day and I have doing pretty good ever since he showed me the ropes.

I also bought a saltwater heavy duty electric knife, it seems this was the one that got the most votes on the post about knives.

I also just finished recovering the seats, now the The Mighty Red-Fin is ready for action, new steering, bilge and air pumps, and newly recovered seats.

Tonight I am going eat the left over cat fish court bullion my girl friend, Susan, made. 
She also made the covers for the seats.
She is a sweetheart.
I hope we have good cat to enter tomorrow, don't matter if Jim or me catches it.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Hey man, forget about those catfish ,,,,,,,,,, look at that plate!


----------



## Sunbeam

Did you eat that big green cocklebur?


----------



## RodBender54

I did the same thing last week SS. I ordered a 15lb scale from Berkley and a Berkley electric knife. I wore out two American angler's last year. I have a pair of Zieis 110# scales ordered. They are on back order until the second week of March. I plan on going with Slipindrag to have them certified when they come in. I may have an extra one if they get the order right.


----------



## shadslinger

Thanks rod bender, I went with a 50lb cheap one to hold me over, you know past the shock of upgrading the boat, lol!
Went today with a very good friend, of course it was all we could to keep from the dreaded skunk with 1 small fish. Hopefully he can go again tomorrow and we will get some wind, or I figure out the shallow bite.


----------



## bumaruski

*Shaddy*

I know you have forgotten more about catfish than i will ever learn, but our shallow bite is over. Fished last weekend and only had three small channels. We had 7 fish over 5 pounds the week before in the same spots. Looks like they have already moved out of the mud flats.


----------



## shadslinger

It must be the digital scale I bought that jinxed me, have not caught a decent fish since. 
Went yesterday and this morning fished both deep and shallow with 1 fish. 
I see shad schools all over the place, some deep some shallow. 
Until the shad get settled in cat fishing will be tough, IMHO.


----------



## BigCat63

I would like to participate. I am new fishing here in Texas for Cats.. I moved here from Oklahoma where i have done most of my cat fishing. Getting excited to try my luck here... I do not have a boat yet, so I will be slinging my huge surf rods from the bank.. anyone got a decent spot on lake summerville I can give a try?


----------



## BigCat63

*Oklahoma???*



Dgeddings said:


> can I compete being in Oklahoma? some things here do get bigger
> 
> I live 30 minutes away from one of the best blue cat lakes in the country imo


I used to fish Lake Ellsworth in Oklahoma. Big Cats there!!!!!:work:


----------



## shadslinger

I was getting a little discouraged until I went back and looked at pictures from last year. I caught a lot of big cats in march.
I was thinking that texasGG would win with a 13lber, we can't let that happen.
Now I am fired back up and I am going next week to hunt Lips, the mighty cat fish.

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m121/shadslinger/guide%20web%20site/100_1277.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m121/shadslinger/guide web site/255pounds3-23-10.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m121/shadslinger/guide web site/100_1302.jpg


----------



## great white fisherman

*How about this 100lb plus blue*

I would have won the catfish title except three things. #1 it broke a 100lb scale and we had nothing to weigh it on. #2. It was caught on one of my jug lines. #3. We drove around looking for a scale big enough and no one had one so we just ate him/her. I am 5'11 inches and weight 270lbs. It was very close to 5ft long. It might have been the world record but again we could not find a scale. Enjoy the picture.


----------



## shadslinger

The world record R&R blue was caught recently in the Mississippi River, it weighed right at 150 pounds and was caught using a piece of cut flying carp that have invaded some of the country, it jumped into the anglers boat on the way to the main river via a feeder river.
That is a big blue, as are those at your feet. The one you are holding up, if it was about 60" it would weigh just over 100# as estimated by a length to weight chart.
Where were they caught?


----------



## great white fisherman

I was fishing Lake Texoma using shad for bait of course.


----------



## shadslinger

Thanks for posting the picture, it is an awesome bluecat. I figured it was a Texoma cat, they grow them BIG!


----------



## BigBlue76

I was fishing on lake conroe a couple weeks ago.Had a guide trip.And we had a big fish on that got off right at the boat never seen the fish but the fish made a swirl the size of the hood of a truck. I really don't know how big the fish was.But all i know the line was slimed up 62". All ways next time. jason


----------



## shadslinger

BigBlue76 said:


> I was fishing on lake conroe a couple weeks ago.Had a guide trip.And we had a big fish on that got off right at the boat never seen the fish but the fish made a swirl the size of the hood of a truck. I really don't know how big the fish was.But all i know the line was slimed up 62". All ways next time. jason


Keeps us coming back, don't it!


----------



## shadslinger

Here is the latest entry from Stewman as he fished with me today and we caught the very tail end of a good drifting wind from the NE at about 9:00 this morning.
Our baits(cut drum) were barley on the bottom when the first fish hit, a 19.24 pound blue cat. 
John brought him to the boat, and as we were getting him unhooked and weighed another cat took a rod down and John brought in a 18.26 pound blue. 
The cats were pretty cool to catch one after the other, and we got them both weighed and took pictures and released them. 
They looked pretty darn frisky as they swam off.

So what's the ruling on these fine cats Sunbeam, they were weighed on a digital scale and released, and we took a picture of him with his two cats?

With the bragging rights and hamburger on the line we hoped to put the bar out of reach with a bigger cat, but the rest of the morning we caught 6 more, one about 3.5 and the others closer to 10#.
The wind was just right when we arrived, but faded quickly after John caught the 2 nice ones.
We had some fun putting 6 box fish in the boat that weighed over 50# combined, but Lips evaded our capture.


----------



## Sunbeam

Here come da Judge...

Where are the pics of the fish on the scale and the release?


----------



## shadslinger

John and I are in hopes that our word is our bond on the release, and I have yet to figure out how to get the memory to work on the scale.
In interest of returning the cats back to the water, we did not take pics pictures of the fish on the scale, as we caught them both at about the same time and it took a while to get them unhooked, weighed and pictures.
Man, this is hard and I wrote the rules, lol.


----------



## stewman773

Loy, thanks for the great day of fishing my 2 largest fish on RR, made me a believer on drift fishing. As for the judging all we have is our word the 2 big boys came to quick it was all we could do to get them back in the water as quickly as we did but they will fight another day.


----------



## shadslinger

It was a good time John, and I'm glad we got to go. 
It is always great to see people catch big cats for the first time on R&R, many people have told me that the fish they caught on a trip for cats were not only the biggest cat fish they ever caught, but also the biggest fish they have caught on R&R.
I'll buy you a hamburger on the side if the judge rules against your entry.
My old habits of getting fish to be released back into the water ASAP is hard to break.
Sunbeam is a good judge, he applies the rules to the situation well, a hanging judge!


----------



## shadslinger

So close! I went by myself after getting back from the Woodlands this morning. Since I keep The Mighty Red-Fin at Beacon bay in a slip it is easy to drive the 7 miles and lower it down for a quick trip.
With some left over drum from Sunday's trip with Stewman I tried for a couple of hours right in Beacon Bay, I never do very well there, but it was too windy to make a run anywhere else.
It was rocking pretty hard even in the protected bay. 
I caught this one lone 13.44 pound blue cat and at first I thought I had the bragging rights locked down, as it would not budge when it was first hooked.
Since it never made a run I figured after a bit it was rolled up on the line and sure enough it was coming in sideways which made it feel like a big fish.
It was 31" long and fat.
Trying to get a picture of it on the scale was very hard to do by myself, getting a picture of the release was impossible(middle picture).


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I just seen that I was nominated a judge...I will start following these threads now...

So far the kid has the biggest fish in a picture but without a scale I also agree with sunbeam that he is leading the "other" catagory. 

Maybe we need to rewrite the rules a bit. So far TexasGG is the closest to the rules with the biggest fish.


----------



## shadslinger

Glad you joined us FS! Where you been?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Been working alot and moving around. Moved into a new place and didn't have the net for a while.


----------



## shadslinger

If you want to take a shot at the grand prize, come on and go with me if you get the chance.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman

Welcome back Soldier! Sounds like you've been away from fishing for faaaar too long!! Congrats(?) on the new place, hopefully you can get back to the water quick enough, everything is heating up.

No 40 pounder yet Loy?? :tongue: You've been trying too hard. You've got to work on not paying attention, then they bite!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Yes I have been away to long. Can the judges enter the contest? Seems like a conflict of interest lol


----------



## RodBender54

Nice pictures guy's. My lap top crashed and now I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman

Can judges participate? I don't see why not! Just make sure your scale isn't ten pounds heavy. :tongue:


----------



## shadslinger

After some communication with Sunbeam he stated that he would support a revision of the rules so that any cat fish under 25 lbs be accepted as long as there is a photo of the fish on the scale, or, a picture of the scale weight and one of the fish. 
FS, if you agree then I would say the judges have spoken and that is that.
From personnel experience trying to get a picture of the release is just too hard, and possibly dangerous to people or cameras.
HGX_fisherman you are correct, next time out I am not even going to look a rod until I hear screaming drag and the sharp "Ping" of a rod about to break!
I have been wondering where you were rodbender, glad it was a computer and not your health, I hope you are ready to do battle with a big one, good luck to all!
The whole idea here is to have some fun and get folks out on the lake enjoying those great game fish.
As far as judges entering, I just don't know, if you and Sunbeam deem it cool, I'm good with that and probably the rest of the Lounge as well.
BTW, texasGG's fish is still in the lead from what I understand of the judges ruling, but not for long!
Du dum du dum du dum.....lips.


----------



## RodBender54

That's it "Not for long". Those must be some reallly good burgers, the competition is getting fierce.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Just so I understand what criteria do the fish have to meet that are over 25lbs? I think that is good bcs alot of people put those fish under 25 hot grease. I probably wont get to fish much the way work is looking.


----------



## shadslinger

FS, why don't you and Sunbeam work that out, I suggest that because it's for fun, and of course bragging rights, we take peoples word on a release. 
I think most people agree on the lounge that when ever possible a fish over 25# should be released as it's food value goes way down after that, and it's value as a spawner is much more important,...than a even an Indian hill hamburger.
Lee and I tried to get a picture of a release, and I did by myself, it is very hard to do, short of a video and not everyone has a video camera.
A gentleman's agreement?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I do agree with the an honor system. Seeing as method of catch is an honor system y not the release?
I received pm from sunbeam and we have diacussed the previoualy amended rules. Any fish under 25 does not have to be released. Fish over 25 will be released, picture preferred, but we will take your word as safety is kept on mind. On sunbeam's public agreement it will be enacted at that time.


----------



## shadslinger

I went drifting today, started at the state park and in 2 minuets I was Romayor, went right over the dam, didn't even see it as we were riding the crest of a 50 footer, lol!!!!
JK.


----------



## stewman773

SS, Did you do a little bit of rocking and rolling out there today...lol


----------



## Teamgafftop13

lets get it on!!! all species apply? all this weekend is big cat time for me, ill be at Medina all week long bringin in the wisker kitties!


----------



## shadslinger

Go get em teamgafftop, as far as species we let da judges determine that one.
Any one who catches a bullhead over 25# automatically goes in the Lounge hall of fame.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*Edit* It was stated that it was catfish. I motion that that means all species.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*Tournament*

I have started the unofficial leaderboard. Name and are all species allowed is subject to Sunbeam and Shadslinger's approval. If you post a fish to be entered and I have not added to and posted the new leaderboard in a few days please remind me of your fish. Let me know if you both agree guys. Feel free to help me pick name if this is not agreed upon.


----------



## Teamgafftop13

Awesome! we catch some pretty sizeable blues and flatheads on Medina, including a 68# flathead we caught last summer (ill try to find a pic and post it but it wont be entered of course), we will have to see how it goes this time around, we usually end up with a couple hundred pounds of fish clean em all up and have one Heyah of a good fish fry, we also developed a pretty delicious way of grillin em if you want to know the recipe feel free to PM me and ill fill you in!


----------



## shadslinger

Teamgafftop, you do know it's R&R only, I say all species of cat fish included.
I guess that means if some goes and catches a foreign catfish like a Gooch(SP?) it is over and done! 
It looks good to me FS!
Stweman, I was trying to check out some crappie in the lake and got the ride of the week when came back with the wind and hit the rebound waves!


----------



## Teamgafftop13

oh yea i know SS the big one will go back but that doesnt mean i cant eat the little ones haha, im just in this to have fun! there is actually a place in TX that ive heard of having Wells Cats in it, but im not going all in on this lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

No teamgafftop he said you have to catch these fish by rod and reel.


----------



## Teamgafftop13

oh yea, of course, we do jug fish from time to time, but the majority of the time its either drift fishin during the day, or bank fishing or anchoring off by a hole at night depending on the weather
(the large number of fish is because there is usually 8 or so of us fishin all together and we just throw em all in the pot)
(oh and i made a mistake with that "couple hundred pounds" i meant to say *over* a hunderd pounds)


----------



## Teamgafftop13

im sorry I know im lookin pretty dumb right now


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Teamgafftop13 said:


> im sorry I know im lookin pretty dumb right now


No you are fine we just wanted to make sure you understood the rules as its only Rod and Reel.


----------



## Teamgafftop13

most definetly, i just misread R&R, gotta pay more attention next time  lol


----------

